# My villagers don't like my gifts. :(



## Breath Mint (Aug 30, 2016)

So Rolf's birthday was about a week ago and I wanted to get him a gift that I thought he would like but also something that he wouldn't be able to put in his house. I ended up giving him some wallpaper and he didn't seem to like it, despite it being his favorite style and color. Well, at least I tried.

That same day I also mailed my other nine villagers letters, each one with a banana attached. Since then, my villagers have been trying to sell me or give me back those bananas and I kept refusing. Now today, the first villager I see pings me and gives back the banana. About 10 minutes later, I got pinged again, and it's yet another villager giving me back the banana. Another 10 minutes later, I think you see what's coming. Ankha pings me to give back the banana and she even had the audacity to say that banana was actually a gift that Zell got for her.

What do my villagers have against bananas anyway?


----------



## AlienLiaru (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm sorry but this story made me laugh xD


----------



## Jackfrost (Aug 30, 2016)

Here, maybe this will help  http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 30, 2016)

Jackfrost said:


> Here, maybe this will help  http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays



I'm afraid not. I guess I'll have to try another fruit sometime.


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2016)

lmao


----------



## Reese (Aug 30, 2016)

I had the same thing happen when I mailed my villagers all lychees haha, they don't like fruit unless they ask for it, I guess. I've also found that they don't like any birthday gifts they can't use, even if it's their preferred style/color, so there's no way around that unfortunately


----------



## Inka (Aug 30, 2016)

I was having a really bad time, I'm glad I decided to check what's going on on TBT 

Sorry, no advice, but thank you for making my evening a little bit better


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 5, 2016)

Someone make it stop


----------



## sylviabee (Sep 5, 2016)

Awww


----------



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

Remember the styles and colours aren't subjective, they're objective, if you look at the specific items the villager likes:
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/recommended-gifts-rolf

The only wallpaper Rolf likes is a Gold Screen Wall. Did you give him that? If so, well, I don't know. But I don't think you did. This game is very weird, you'd be surprised what's classed as green and what's gorgeous or whatever.

Hope this helped


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 5, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> The only wallpaper Rolf likes is a Gold Screen Wall. Did you give him that? If so, well, I don't know. But I don't think you did.



I did. It's fine though, it's not like giving them a gift they don't like lowers their friendship or something.

By the way, can I interest you in a banana by any chance?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

My villagers keep giving me or selling me peaches and idk if they got it from a tree or from me


----------



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> I did. It's fine though, it's not like giving them a gift they don't like lowers their friendship or something.
> 
> By the way, can I interest you in a banana by any chance?



Okay, well, I'm stumped. Honestly don't know how to help you. Sorry about that.

I've already got enough bananas, but thank you for the offer.


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 5, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> Someone make it stop
> 
> View attachment 182836



"gently used" WHAT DID YOU TAKE A BITE, DECIDE YOU HATED IT, WRAPPED IT BACK UP, AND TRY TO GIVE IT AWAY?


----------



## Chicha (Sep 5, 2016)

Aleigh said:


> "gently used" WHAT DID YOU TAKE A BITE, DECIDE YOU HATED IT, WRAPPED IT BACK UP, AND TRY TO GIVE IT AWAY?



Those poor bananas. I've seen people do that. Like they'll eat half of the banana, wrap it up, and leave it there. It makes me so sad. Why waste it like that? ;^;

Anyway, your story was really funny but very relatable. My villagers will sometimes try to sell me their birthday gifts smh.


----------



## Fitolink (Sep 7, 2016)

I found out that they prefeer clothing as gifts rather than furniture or any other stuffs. Of course clothing of their favorite style and color. I know you may be one of those people that want your characters to be as original as possible. But you can't. Accept it and just play and enjoy your characters, they will recieve and buy random items from other villagers anyway.
Oh and if you dont want you to give you your fruit back, give them fruit they like (apples, pears, cherries, oranges, peaches) and avoid exotic fruits (perssimon, banana, coconut, durian, lyche). You can also give perfect fruit. They love them and they will never try to sell/give it back to you. Try also minerals or superb coffe.


----------



## cats_toy (Sep 7, 2016)

I am no expert when it comes to ACNL however, it is my understanding villagers don't appreciate fruit as a gift. If I am trying to remodel a villagers home I will send them a specific piece of furniture or if I want them to change up their clothing I will send them something they would most likely wear.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

This just made me laugh tbh lol


----------



## namiieco (Sep 7, 2016)

Aleigh said:


> "gently used" WHAT DID YOU TAKE A BITE, DECIDE YOU HATED IT, WRAPPED IT BACK UP, AND TRY TO GIVE IT AWAY?


I think it could be something a little less innocent than that lmao


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 7, 2016)

At this point, I may as well just accept all the bananas back. I already got another one for free today lol


----------



## HHoney (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't feel bad. I have given villagers presents from the Thonky list and sometimes they are "meh" about the present. It's such a bummer!

Just do the best you can. I have followed the Thonky list and sometimes they really like it but sometimes they don't. 

But when they do like the present and you are best friends you can usually get their picture!!!


----------

